# ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY <-- eh?!

## fatez

ragazzi.. che cosa curiosa.

Vedo che ho le glibc da agg.. bon inizio con emerge -u world e via...

compila tutte le glibc le fa per installare e zac :

```

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-sys-libs_-_glibc-2.3.2-r9-17638.log"

open_wr:   /var/backups/infodir.bak

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

che cacchio è sta roba? non mi è mai capitata na cosa del genere. idee?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vai con un

```
USE="-sandbox" emerge -u world
```

PS: fatti sentire ancora in msn ogni tanto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fatez

niente da fare.. 

USE="-sandbox" emerge -u world :

```

making executable: /usr/lib/libpthread.so

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-sys-libs_-_glibc-2.3.2-r9-19690.log"

open_wr:   /var/backups/infodir.bak

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

```

root # cat /tmp/sandbox-sys-libs_-_glibc-2.3.2-r9-19690.log

open_wr:   /var/backups/infodir.bak

```

```

 root # cat /var/backups/infodir.bak

 root #

```

Qualche idea?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Merda non era USE ma

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge (package) 
```

scusami tanto  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fatez

hahah figurati  :Smile: 

grazie mille cmq!!

----------

## die-hard

scusa dopo ke devo fare?

----------

## iDreamer

(io personalmente con il tuo stesso problema ho instalalto gli ebuild a mano nella sequenza esatta del sito di e17 è funziona mentre prima non mi funzionava)

----------

## die-hard

ragazzi ecco il mio output:

```
 FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge e

Making all in doc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/doc'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/doc'

Making all in po

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/po'

msgfmt -f -o fr.mo fr.po

msgfmt -f -o ja.mo ja.po

msgfmt -f -o es.mo es.po

msgfmt -f -o pt.mo pt.po

msgfmt -f -o fi.mo fi.po

fi.po:391: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'

fi.po:427:38: invalid control sequence

fi.po:502: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'

fi.po:775: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'

msgfmt: found 4 fatal errors

make[2]: *** [fi.mo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/po'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 75, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## randomaze

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge e

 

A parte il tuo errore, io non andrei tanto alla leggera disabilitando la sandbox...

----------

## die-hard

quindi quale è la scapptoia?

----------

## gutter

Più che altro il discorso di disabilitare la sandbox è una scappatoia.

----------

